# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Endërrat

## PrInCiPiEl

*ËNDËRRAT* 


Shume eshte shkruar dhe eshte folur per endërrat si dukuri ne vetvete, por shume pak dihet sakte per to. 
Megjithe arritjet bashkekohore ne lemi te ndrysheme jetesore,
*ËNDËRRAT*, ne nje forme apo tjeter, ende mbesin si enigme e pazgjidhur! 

Njeriu kur fle, kalon neper faza te caktuara... 


*ËNDËRRAT* me se miri do te mund te kuptoheshin (megjitheate edhe ne kete rast vetem pjeserisht!) nese analizohen nga nje kendveshtrim pakez me i gjere.... 

Kjo varet edhe nga ajo nese NE besojme ne *SHPIRT*  .... 

Trupi yne pushon me se miri kur flejme ( megjitheate edhe ne ate proces, energjia shpenzohet...) 
Ne te njejten kohe, edhe SHPIRTI pushon ! 
Shtrohet pyetja si pushon SHPIRTI ? 
Kemi degjuar te thuhet " gjumi eshte gjysme vdekje ". 

*SHPIRTI* gjate gjumit eshte gjysem ne trup, e gjysem larte ...tek Krijuesi. 

Ne keto procese qe ndodhin gjate gjumit lajmerohen edhe *ËNDËRRAT* .


©*PrInCiPiEl*  
 :i qetë:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*ËNDËRRAT*


ËNDËRRAT mund te jene si nje shenje, paralajmerim 
Nese ju vete konstatoni se keni enderruar dicka te mire, mund t'ua tregoni ate  enderr te tjereve, si psh te afermeve, shoqerise etj. 

Por nese keni enderruar dicka qe ju vete konstatoni se mund te jete me permbajtje jo te mire per ju, mos i tregoni askujt per ate enderr, as te afermeve te juaj !. 

Do te thote vetem endrra e mire mund te jete paralajmerim i dickaje, dickaje te mire, qe mund te kete bazen tek Krijuesi 

Sa i perket shpjegimit te endërrave, askush nuk ka nevoje per sqarues te tyre. 

Thjeshte ne nuk kemi nevoje per ndermjetesues me Krijuesin. 
Te gjithe ne mund te bejme nje gje te tille. 
Do te thote kur ne nuk jemi ne gjendje qe t'i kuptojme disa gjera ne jete, si  psh endërrat, me se miri eshte qe vete ne te mundohemi te gjejme pergjegjen tek Krijuesi. 



PrInCiPiEl

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*ËNDËRRAT*


Po vazhdoj unë me ligjëratën .

Ka tri lloje ëndërrash : 
*·* Ëndërra e drejte, qe eshte nje lajm i gezuar nga Krijuesi 
*·* Ëndërra qe shkakton hidherim (trishtim) eshte nga djalli (satana) 
*·* Ëndërra qe jane si produkt i mendjes 

Si shembull i endrres nga Krijuesi, eshte endërra e Abrahamit per sakrifikimin  e djalit te tij. 

Sa i perket endrrave me burime nga satana, eshte interesant se hulumtimet  shkencore qe jane bere ne kete drejtim tregojne se ankthet (nightmares ne  anglishte) duket se jane produkt i nje burimi tjeter, jo si nje gjendje normale e gjumit e ashtuquajtur Rapid Eye Movement(*REM*). 
Ato jane te sqaruara si te gjeneruara ne menyre spontane, qe do te thote *JANE  ME ORIGJINE APO SHKAK TE PANJOHUR* !!! 

Sa i perket llojit te trete te endrrave, dmth ato qe mund te cilesohen si  produkt i mendjes, si duket endrrat e tilla jane te *PAKUPTIMTA* . 
Kjo do te thote se: pasqyrimet mendore jane me shume prodhim i funksioneve  biologjike te trurit. 
Prandaj edhe nuk ka nevoje fare per sqarime te tyre nga  te tjeret. 

Megjitheate edhe kjo forme e endrres eshte ne nje forme si bekim nga Krijuesi. 

_Kerkimet shkencore tregojne se gjumi me endërra eshte me i mire se gjumi pa endërra_ ! 

Megjitheate endërrat edhe mund te interpretohen ne baze te mesimeve Hyjnore 
Ne mund te mbrohemi prej endërrave te keqija duke iu kthyer Krijuesit 
Kete  mund te bejme edhe ne forme te lutjeve  

Sa i përket interpretimit te endrrave, eshte i njohur psh interpretimi i Profetit *Joseph* per shikimin e lopeve ne endërra. 
Ai kishte interpretuar lopet e majme si shenje e te korrave (harvest ne anglishte) te mira, ndersa per lopet e dobeta si shenje e nje te korrjeje te  varfer.

----------


## Ingenuous

Njerezit gjithmone jane magjepsur pas endrrave. Poetet dhe filozofet i kane interpretuar ato si fantazi romantike ose si manifestime te anes se erret te natyres njerezore.

"Te enderrosh do te thote te rijetosh te kaluaren, te harrosh te tashmen, te parandjesh te ardhmen".  W.Steckel

* I interpretoni ato si keshilla per te ardhmen ??* 


Mirulexofshim.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Përshëndetje 

ËNDËRRAT mund te jene si nje shenje, paralajmerim 
Nese ju vete konstatoni se keni enderruar dicka te mire, mund t'ua tregoni ate enderr te tjereve, si psh te afermeve, shoqerise etj. 

Por nese keni enderruar dicka qe ju vete konstatoni se mund te jete me permbajtje jo te mire per ju, mos i tregoni askujt per ate enderr, as te afermeve te juaj !. 

Do te thote vetem endrra e mire mund te jete paralajmerim i dickaje, dickaje te mire, qe mund te kete bazen tek Krijuesi 

Sa i perket shpjegimit te endërrave, askush nuk ka nevoje per sqarues te tyre. 

Thjeshte ne nuk kemi nevoje per ndermjetesues me Krijuesin. 
Te gjithe ne mund te bejme nje gje te tille. 
Do te thote kur ne nuk jemi ne gjendje qe t'i kuptojme disa gjera ne jete, si psh endërrat, me se miri eshte qe vete ne te mundohemi te gjejme pergjegjen tek Krijuesi. 


Për më shumë mund të lexoni *Këtu*


Cdo të mira në jetë.

Sinqerisht
PrInCiPiEl

----------


## StterollA

*Bashkim temash:*  Bashkova temat e Principel dhe Ingenuous se kishin te njejten permbajtje.

----------


## Ingenuous

Veprim mese i drejte, se kisha vene re temen e hapur.

Mirulexofshim.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Kjo varet edhe nga ajo nese NE besojme ne SHPIRT ....


Shume dakort!

Te them te drejten nuk kam lexuar shume mbi endrrat (sepse ne realitet nuk besoj te kete fakte konkrete mbi endrrat), megjithate, mund te them se ne qoftese "ndjen" dicka "me te vertete" ne nje enderr, atehere ka raste ku luan rolin e paralajmerimit.

Gjithashtu, duhet te shtoj se njerezit (per mendimin tim te pakten) nuk duhet te varen te endrrat. Ose me sakt, nuk duhet ta diktoj nje enderr jeten e njeriut.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Ghazali* argumenton se ëndërrat lejojnë një njohje të së vërtetes , një njohje që është e pamundur të arrihet përmes të të menduarit abstrakt!
*Ghazali* deklaron se eksperienca religjioze me vendin e sajë në imagjinatë , ka integritetin e vet  që nuk mund të tretet në kërkimin filozofik të diturisë !

----------


## Simpatikja

Persa i perket kesaj teme do te thoja qe;ENDERRAT kane gjithnje kuptim,ato jane me teper si nje paralajmerim,pozitiv ose negativ ne varesi te vete endrres qe ke pare.Une shoh shpesh endrra dhe gjithmone,ajo qe do te me ndodhi pas 3 ditesh ose pas nje jave ndoshta ,me shfaqet ne enderr.Une besoj ne to........!

----------


## *Ema*

Nuk ka qene ndonjehere preson shume spiritual (nuk e di fjalen e pershtashme ne shqip) dhe mbase ka te beje me thjesht profesionin qe kam zgjedhur, megjithate une i kam pare gjithmone endrrat ne nje prizem te thjesht: organizim i vetvetes. Ka shume prova shkencore qe flasin se njeriu nuk enderron kurre per dicka qe nuk e ka pare me pare. Domethene endrrat jane nje lloj kohe per te sistemuar ato qe perjetojme cdo dite...  :buzeqeshje: 

 PrInCiPiEl-- teme shume interesante!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

Pak statistika ne lidhje me endrrat:

Ne nje studim 1/10 endrra midis djemeve dhe 1/30 endrra midis vajzave perfshine ndikime sexuale.

Per te dy, grat dhe burrat, 8 nga 10 endrra kan te bejn me emocione negative.

Zakonisht enderrojm ngjarje qe na ndodhin ne jeten e perditshme.

65% e personazheve ne endrrat e burrave jane meshkuj.

Ne nje eksperiment, kur eshte sperkatur pak uje ne fytyren e nje njeriu qe po enderronte ne krahesim me te tjere te cileve nuk ju sperkat uje ne fytyre, ata qe u sperkaten kishin probabilitet me te lart te shikonin endrra ne lidhje me ujin---shatervane, cati duke pikuar...etj...

Cdo gje qe ndodhe 5 minuta perpara se sa ne flem gjume zakonisht humbet nga memorja.

----------


## Veshtrusja

_"When people interpret [a dream] as if it were meaningful and then sell those interpretations, it's quakery." ---J. A. Hobson_

"Kur njerezit interpretojn [endrrat] sikur te kishin kuptim dhe pastaj i shesin ato interpretime, eshte budallek."

_"I do not believe that I am now dreaming, but I cannot prove that I am not."---Russell_

"Nuk besoj se jam duke enderruar, por nuk mund te jap prova se nuk jam."

_"Those dreams that on the silent night intrude, and with flase flitting shapes our minds delude...are mere producions of the brain. And fools consult interpreters in vain."---J. Swift_

*************************************************

*Freud* ka then se endrrat jane celci per te kuptuar konfliktet e brendshme.

Sipas tij, endrra krijon nje mbeshtetje te sigurt ku ne clirojm ndenja qe zakonisht quhen te papranueshme.

Gjera te caktuara simbolizojn deshirat qe jan te pavetëdijshme. (unconscious). Mendonte se shumica e endrrave mund te lidhet me deshira erotike

*************************************************

Kritiket e Freud-it thon se edhe sikur te simbolizonin dicka endrrat ato do interpretoheshin ne cfare do menyre qe deshiron njeriu.

----------


## As^Dibrane

Enderra per mendimin tim eshte vec nje deshire e fshehte e zjarte ose dhe ndonje frige qe qarkullon shumicen e kohes ne trurin tone. Me ane te enderres ne perballemi nga afer me ate qe duam apo i frigohemi.

----------


## MyslimaniKrenar

pergezime per temen. kur thu gjumi esht si gjysem vdekjeje, e ke fjalen nga ana teologjike? se un e di qe ne myslimanet mendojm se shpirti largohet gjate nates nga trupi dhe kthehet kur gjumi te del. esht e vertete andrrat mund te dalin t'verteta po thuhet qe perqindja e vertetsise se tyre varet sa i paster n'virtyte esht njeriu. Po Zoti e di me mire.
tung!

----------


## Hyllien

hmm ideja qe trupi largohet eshte shume mee vjeter se aq... a mund ta shpjegosh me shume detaje kete largim?

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> _... mendojm se shpirti largohet gjate nates nga trupi dhe kthehet kur gjumi te del._


Gjatë gjumit ,shpirti nuk largohet nga trupi i njeriut në mënyrë komplete.
- Nëse ndodh një gjë e tillë , njeriu vdes.
Pikërisht gjatë procesit të tillë(gjumit!) , lajmërohen ëndërrat.

----------


## Hyllien

NE hinduism thuhet se shpirti largohet nga trupi dhe ndodhet ne mes te dy botrave....  kjo esht si me thone nje lloj astral projection... kur shpirti e len trupin ... dhe un e di qe vdes vetem nqs zgjohesh dhe shpirti nuk rrikthehet ne kohe...
prandaj kjo esht dhe nje nga shpjegimet fetare qe i jepet fenomeneve kur psh esht tjetri duke fjetur dhe shkon e zgjon ne menyre te papritur.... 
car po mundohem te them esht nqs e keni parasysh si na thoshin prinderit mos e leviz kur fle vellain oe motren se trembet dhe kane ndodhur gjera shume te keqia...
nesje kaq kisha  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alto_sicila

Teme shume e qelluar...
          Nese ju them Çfare endrra shoh nganjehere do te befasoheni.
Dhe te them te drejten kam dashur disa here te hap kete teme ketu te forumi,po thashe mos behem qesharake.Vertet nganjehere me duket se nuk jam normale.
         Me ka ndodhur disa here te enderroj vdekje ne nje familje ne KOSOVE dhe te nesermen kam marre lajmin se kishte vdekur dikush.Enderroj se grinden dy persona ,se nuk shkojne mire mes vete,doemos shume shpejt do ta kuptoj se ata dy persona kane probleme.Para disa vitesh ,pata enderruar aksidentin e AYRTON SENNA s ne gare dhe te nesermen ai vdiq aksidentalisht ne gare.
Motra ime qe i pata treguar endrren ne mengjes,kur degjoi lajmin me tha: ti je e Çmendur!!!
       Ndersa nje rast qe ishte mjaft interesant ,kisha gjyshen te semure shume ne realitet dhe ne enderr e dergova une vete te doktori:do te jetoje, me tha,edhe 32 dite dhe per habine dhe trishtimin tim te madh ne diten e 32  ajo vdiq vertet... 
       E shume e shume te tjera.A ka dikush qe me shpjegon si mund te ndodh kjo ???

----------


## armandovranari

alto_sicila, ti qenke si Nostradamusi ! 
Po per Fatos Nano cfare parashikon?  :ngerdheshje:  
Shume veta thone se kane parandejenja te tilla, psh, nje shoqe imja pasi ishte aksidentuar ne koke kishte rene ne gjendje koma dhe kishte perjetuar festimin e ditelindjes te saj, por 2 vjet me vone. Dhe pas dy vjetesh, kur e festoi ne te vertete ditelindjen, gjithcka kishte ndodhur njelloj sic e pat pare ne koma, me te njejtat detaje deri ne imtesi, saqe ajo tha, nuk po dija ne cilin moment isha, a isha ne realitet?

Ke nje teme pikerisht per enderrat dhe tek Pyesni Psikologun , kliko : http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...5&pagenumber=1

----------

